# My Modest layout



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

Just got back into model trains a few months ago. Had a pretty decent sized layout when i was a kid, never really got to the point of completing it or doing any scenery. This new layout is my first attempts at scenery. I've learned quite a bit and have plans for expansion in the future.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your being too modest.
Welcome to the site.

Looking nice.:thumbsup:

Before you get a "your pictures are too small" I will add,

Click on his pictures to view larger ones.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Optro,

Welcome. I see you used the "basket weave" method on your mountain. Nice results. We had an S member here for a while who had really perfected the basket weave method and built some incredibly mountain/hill features on his layout.

You should offer some more detailed words of introduction (first name, location, other interests, etc.) here and/or over in our Introduce Yourself thread.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

Basket weave worked fairly well, used the plaster with paper towels and think i need to go thicker, going to try using screen on the second mountain.

Anyway, the name is Eric and i'm in Arizona. Pretty new to the scene, there's a local club here that I've been thinking about joining, have met most of the members.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You're lucky to have a club nearby. Usually very helpful guys. Do they feature a specific scale/gauge?


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

HO Scale, they've been around like 62 years i believe also.


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

Tried my hand at weathering a bit this weekend. Rust on the bridge is a bit intense, i'll try dulling it down. Also painted some of the rock around my lake. The acrylic wash worked better than i expected.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Eric,
Yea try and cut back on the consistency, not every joint or every window will rust the same if at all. Remember nature is very random! you can use a wash of thinner to tone it down or wash it out. Other wise it looks great! I'm personally not very good at the weathering game myself!
What part of Phoenix you in? I was up on north side, Deer valley Airport area was my shop and layout lived in Surprise. I've got a good friend that has a Large layout that I built all his bench work and help start the layout and mountains before we left to move here in ID.
Good luck with the club thing, I didn't get a lot of where they were coming from so I stayed solo.
LED's, switches and all sorts of electrical and electronics parts can be had for cheap down town at a place called Apache salvage.
I wrote up on here a how to on mountain and tunnel building with screen, it's the only way I do it. It gets great results, fast and cheap!


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm also in the north phoenix area. The LHS i go to is on Deer Valley. Real great guys. Helping them with their in store layout.

I'll have to go check out that Apache Salvage.


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

NIMT said:


> LED's, switches and all sorts of electrical and electronics parts can be had for cheap down town at a place called Apache salvage.


All i can find is Apache auto salvage, is that the same place or where is this place located?


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

nvm think i found it. Apache Reclamation & Electronics sounds about right.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

3rd Ave and Apache st just north of I-17... from I-17 get off on 7th Ave turn left under the under pass and then right, right after burger king??, on apache then down a few blocks on the right...It's old and dirty but the people that run it are really great. The front is a lot of little stuff and the back warehouse is full of everything!
Wear your working duds and give your self alot of time. I have spent hours there going threw everything. Switches are/were in the front room right rear corner, LED's in the Case, I have hundred of LED's from them and yep every one worked. Cheap modeling tools too!
Let me know what you think!


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

I,m Erics brother Ted, here is a couple shoots of my new trains on the layout


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice looking GP60M. Who makes it? 

Massey


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Massey said:


> Nice looking GP60M. Who makes it?
> 
> Massey


Athearn, but i might sell it because i found the GE Dash 8-40BW and i want it so bad


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Why not have them both?

Massey


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Massey said:


> Why not have them both?
> 
> Massey


my supply of green stuff is limited


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

Added another GP40X to my collection. Just picked up 7230 so i can run consists with my 7231


----------



## linnamillet (Sep 26, 2011)

i couldnt stop looking at the photos. it is really good!
welcome btw!


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

New train shop going to be added to the layout soon


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have that same kit, I love it. I left mine the factory colors of blue and white. I dont have any room for it on this layout so it is in storage right now. Pikestuff Kits are the best.

Massey


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

And the expansion begins


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking really good!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Needed to bring in the heavy equipment for the expansion?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Love the PikeStuff kits. Did you paint that one or did it come modeled in those colors? they look really nice together.

Massey


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Nope, painted the two buildings that way, I think they turned out pretty good.


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Added logos to my trucks










Lined up the locos in the shop


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Although not my line I am going to model, I love the BNSF engine look/colors. Looks great. That one has some bright lights!


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Using plaster for the foundation really hoping it turns out ok



















Its probably going to need a lot of sanding hwell:


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

and yes those are Legos


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Next time you wanna do that get gypsum floor leveling compound! you can mix it super thin and it will flow like water but will set up hard.


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

i will have to remember that next time, didn't turn out as nice as i hoped


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

So here it is, learned a lot so next time it will be better, still need to add a little paint but not to bad










:retard:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Take an exacto knife and sandpaper to it and you could still end up with a very nice smooth foundation with crisp edges.


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Shop is pretty much done, Tower is up and looking good, Still need to add some stuff to the yard like trees, maybe a fence, and other things


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

The building and surroundings like great! Add a little weathering to that concrete though.


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

jonyb said:


> The building and surroundings like great! Add a little weathering to that concrete though.


was just talking to my brother about that, need to look up how to do that


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Wet washes or chalk....

I've used chalk that was ground down into a powder on buildings and they turned out great. use a paintbrush to sort of paint it on, then you can blow off the excess. Spray it with matte clear once it's all done.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking greatlove the expansion ive been thinking about adding to mine with a section like that . I like the engine house to very nice .


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ace,

I think that looks great! The texture of the plaster "concrete" looks realistic with a few bumps here and there. Darken it up, of course, and it will really anchor all of the creative scenery nicely.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Did some weathering with pastels


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Now you're talkin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks very nice!!!


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Progress: 

Sanding tower and water 










And Diesel fueling station


----------

